

Finding a new partner - parkern

We have been running our startup for about a year and are looking to bring a third partner on to compliment our team.  What would be the best way to find someone to meet such a unique role. (i.e. equity over pay).
======
pedalpete
It may depend on where you are. In Vancouver, BootupLabs (or the Vancouver
Entrepreneur Society) is holding a 'Founder meet-up' night to try to connect
start-ups looking for co-founders with people who might be interested.

First I'd make sure you know the skillset that you want. Then look through
your connections to see who might fit the bill. Equity over pay shouldn't be
the first thing you consider as a 'quality' of a co-founder. If it's the right
person, and the right concept, go from there.

------
systemtrigger
Without knowing anything about your company, your service/product or what
skillset you are looking to fill I think the standard advice is to participate
in local hacker meetups and introduce your startup to those potential
partners. Another route would be to place a job ad for the position, e.g.
Craigs List under "internet engineers."

